# Ssd Samsung 830 or 840pro



## pigulici (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, I want to buy a 500+GB ssd, I have nou a 256gb Samsung 830(it worked ok, but space it is a problem for me), so the question I have , what to choose between Samsung 830(reliable and stable, but relative old and slow write speed) or Samsung 840 Pro(newer and faster at write, but a lot of people have issues with them, some say that with last firmware work worst on amd  sb9xx chipset, also some say that have worst cell thenology)?


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm sure either will work fine but the 830 is a proven SSD with a more mature firmware if you're primary concern is stability. Maybe some 840 Pro users can put some of your concerns to rest on that end of the spectrum. The 830 (as you know,) is definitely not a bad or slow SSD.


----------



## pigulici (Jan 27, 2013)

I work a lot with photoshop so I need sability and speed, but first of all reliability...


----------



## patrico (Jan 27, 2013)

hellooo, id go with reliability first and formost


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 27, 2013)

Save some cash and get the 830.
I have one and I'm very pleased with it.
It's very quick.
From what I gather, the 840 pro is not much of a jump in performance compared to the 830.


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 27, 2013)

get another 256gb 830 and raid it with your current one.


----------



## pigulici (Jan 27, 2013)

The one I have,256gb, will go in my gf pc...


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 27, 2013)

then get the 840 pro.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 27, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> then get the 840 pro.



...and your reasoning for choosing the 840 pro over the 830 is?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 27, 2013)

Techpowerup has reviews for both drives.

Here is the relative performance graph.






It shows the 840 to be 2% faster. 2% is pretty much negligible. You expressed some worry about getting the 840, and already have the 830. Why not get another 830 to be safe? If you are looking for faster write speeds you are going to have trouble finding a significant boost from the 830. You might want to consider raid if that is your goal.


----------



## phoen (Jan 27, 2013)

My 840 Pro 256GB :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm really happy with this beast.


----------

